# Putting the chicks to bed?



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My 4 week old chicks raise a ruckus until I sit down at the end of their brooder and talk to them softly for a little while. They all gather down there and just fuss and pop their heads up climbing on top of each other-a few are roosting and those chicks are calm. There is plenty of roosting space for the others but they just want to sit at the bottom and fuss. 

Also, little Norma Jean Baker, a Buff Orpington, flings herself at the brooder trying to fly through seemingly to get to me! I take her out of the brooder, tuck her under my shirt for a few minutes and talk to her specifically petting her head and neck the whole time. I know it is ok to put her back in when she starts to trill. Is all of this normal chick behavior for night time tucking in? Could there be something wrong that I am doing? I don't mind Norma Jean's insistence that I hold her but I am afraid she is gonna hurt herself!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope...not a bit of that is normal behavior.  Most chicken folks don't "tuck in" their chickens at night.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I do, but I am not normal. I'm ok with that cuz I take good care of my animals and that's all that matters.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine made quite the peeping until I got a heat lamp on them make sure there not to warm or cold 100 degrees for the chicks I have herd that's what I do for mine I have a thermometer in my brooder as for mamma I had a broody hen that bit my lip and drew blood and every time I would get a mean glare or a show of dominance I shoved her to the ground for a few seconds not enough to hurt but just to show who's boss and she stopped (we didn't get along so well at first) also a rooster will put there break at the back of their neck and push down to show dominance I did that to now she loves me and likes to sit with me it's just a dominance thing sometimes especially with baby's around always be nice after though if they wanna come sit with you let them hope that helps! Good luck


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Wat do u mean by "tuckin in" chicks?? Iv nvr heard of it


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I once worked for a vet who had a kennel. This one woman who would board he little yorkie told us, when she dropped her off one weekend, that we had to go outside with the dog and shake this velvet bag filled with rocks, or the dog couldn't go pee. We all looked at her like she was nuts but said ok, no problem. Needless to say, the dog peed all weekend and nobody shook the rock bag once. 
I'm not saying your nuts or anything, but sometimes we create little rituals that we like to do with our kids and animals, and needless to say, the kids and animals, quite frankly could care less about the ritual.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the story about the bag o' rocks!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Wat do u mean by "tuckin in" chicks?? Iv nvr heard of it


Oh I just used that term because I equate it to what my kids liked for me to do when it was their bed time. Mind you I do not read the chickies bed time stories nor do I pull covers up over their heads but I do tell them I love them and to sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

It doesn't matter how or what you do when you put your girls to bed as long as you enjoy doing it you go girl all the power to yah


----------

